# Lame shit you get excited about as an adult.



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 25, 2021)

So I  was dropping off my tri-weekly covid test off at Walgreens the other day when I decided to have a look around.  I happened to find a section where the had some cool looking and comfy feeling men's dress socks without a price.  I brought a pair to a price checker, and found out they were 60 cents, down from $2.99.  I figured "what the hell" and bought a pair.  They were great.

I went back the next day to buy a bunch more pairs, and they had gone down to 19 cents!  I was stoked and bought up all the remaining ones that didn't look gay.  Then I realized how lame this would seem to 12 year old me and got a good laugh at myself.

I will occasionally get the same realization while doing regular adult shit, and wonder what makes you guys feel the same way.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 25, 2021)

Getting clothes for my birthday or Christmas.

I needed clean PJs; I was so happy to get them as a gift.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Feb 25, 2021)

Socks for Christmas. 

As a kid, it was the most boring gift. As an adult? YES! 

Also, cool cleaning gadgets like vacuum cleaners get me way too excited now, lol.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

A new Monster flavor being released.  It's about half centered around the can artwork and half "is this going to be a shit flavor, a rerelease of an old flavor or something new and good?"

(Papillon was fucking great.)


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Feb 25, 2021)

Doing absolutely fucking nothing all day.


----------



## obliviousbeard (Feb 25, 2021)

Trying out a new soap or hair product (btw, Imperial Leather smell nice). Opening a new bag of coffee beans, or trying out new type. Checking what's on sale this week at Lidl.


----------



## BScCollateral (Feb 25, 2021)

The RealAntennas Mod for _Kerbal Space Program_. No longer will my antennas have "range!" No, they will have dB gain instead! _*Squee!*_

...Well, you _said _lame.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 25, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Doing absolutely fucking nothing all day.


That was Peter's dream in Office Space.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Feb 25, 2021)

Being able to sleep as long as I like.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Feb 25, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> That was Peter's dream in Office Space.


It's just so great.
"I have nothing I need to do today; maybe I'll just workout, watch a movie, and go to bed early. The world is my oyster."


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 25, 2021)

Finding excuses to use my power tools to do a job. Like, I could just use a dustpan to clean this up... but my shop vac is right over there.... hehe


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 25, 2021)

Coming home to a clean room or house after vacation. Especially since you cleaned it yourself.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Coming home to a clean room or house after vacation. Especially since you cleaned it yourself.


On a similar note, the smell of Murphy's after cleaning the wood floors


----------



## BerriesArnold (Feb 25, 2021)

Receiving things in the mail that were perfectly, tightly packed.

I can't stand when tiny objects get sent in predisposed ginormous boxes (especially from Amazon) taking up so much empty space. Things that could have easily fit in my small mailbox now have to be received in person. So when my package comes in and it's just PERFECTLY packed for size, it's pleasant.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Feb 25, 2021)

Probably this a normal one, but i really appreciate clothes as gift. When i was a kid i really hate them.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 25, 2021)

The weather since i walk to work.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Feb 25, 2021)

Seeing birds out the window, especially when you've recently refilled a birdfeeder. It's the most grandmother thing but damnit seeing them happily munching and hopping puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 25, 2021)

Drinking tea and coffee without sugar. Young me would tell that it's disgusting.


----------



## Not Really Here (Feb 25, 2021)

Agarathium1066 said:


> Seeing birds out the window, especially when you've recently refilled a birdfeeder. It's the most grandmother thing but damnit seeing them happily munching and hopping puts a smile on my face.


Fuck that squirrel.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Feb 25, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Fuck that squirrel.


Luckily the squirrels nearby aren't the same infiltration experts I've dealt with elsewhere. They are appeased by whatever the birds drop and just eat down there. Like the second-class yard animals they are.


----------



## Not Really Here (Feb 25, 2021)

Agarathium1066 said:


> Luckily the squirrels nearby aren't the same infiltration experts I've dealt with elsewhere. They are appeased by whatever the birds drop and just eat down there. Like the second-class yard animals they are.


Had one of these-




and those tree rats would still climb it even when wet and raid the shit out of the feeder, spilling more than they ate like a fat guy at a buffet.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Feb 25, 2021)

Finding a proper good cut of meat at the butcher's shop. In a similar vein, finding an actually good butcher shop.


----------



## oldTireWater (Feb 25, 2021)

Finding my particular out-of-style clothing cheap. They don't make 80's basketball shorts like they used to.

Walking barefoot on freshly mopped tile or concrete.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 25, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Doing absolutely fucking nothing all day.


Absolutely this more than anything else. Having plans fall through or be cancelled and realizing you have the entire day to do whatever the fuck you want with no commitments is the best feeling ever. 

You can clean, watch videos, play games, or just sleep, but it's _*MY *_choice.


----------



## Santiago_Nasar (Feb 25, 2021)

Office supplies, idk why really enjoy checking office supplies stores and look at papers and other accesories even if the last time i worked at a office was 8 years ago, also have started to look at nature more whenever i walk outside.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Finding a proper good cut of meat at the butcher's shop. In a similar vein, finding an actually good butcher shop.


This cannot be understated holy fuck supermarket meat departments have gotten so bad

Also being able to find lamb at said butcher.  How the fuck is it so hard to find?


----------



## Coffee Shits (Feb 25, 2021)

Mapping out things to do on a paper map, then using it to the fullest when outside of cell coverage.

I suppose that's less "adult" and more "old". Oh well.


----------



## Clown Baby (Feb 25, 2021)

I love my Dyson cordless vacuum. Worth every penny.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Feb 25, 2021)

Seeing a cat


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 25, 2021)

Curry ramen. It sounds stupid, cause ramen in a cup, but god damn it's one of those few things I enjoy the fuck out of.


Wasteland Ranger said:


> Also being able to find lamb at said butcher. How the fuck is it so hard to find?


Better yet why is it so expensive, it's fucking lamb, it shouldn't be that hard to get decently priced lamb.


----------



## Rod Dangerous (Feb 25, 2021)

Unironically saying stuff like, “Close that door; I’m not paying to heat the outside.”


----------



## Mal0 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hanging hummingbird feeders infront of my bedroom window. Now those fuckers are visiting me every 10 minutes or so. And bee frens also come to visit every once in a while.


----------



## BScCollateral (Feb 25, 2021)

Agarathium1066 said:


> Seeing birds out the window, especially when you've recently refilled a birdfeeder. It's the most grandmother thing but damnit seeing them happily munching and hopping puts a smile on my face.



I do the same because I have a cat now.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Feb 25, 2021)

Wingnut said:


> Absolutely this more than anything else. Having plans fall through or be cancelled and realizing you have the entire day to do whatever the fuck you want with no commitments is the best feeling ever.
> 
> You can clean, watch videos, play games, or just sleep, but it's _*MY *_choice.


Just take the NEET pill and you can do this all day


----------



## Un Platano (Feb 25, 2021)

Getting a new toothbrush. The clean stiffness of a brand new toothbrush is a fleeting thing.


----------



## McMitch4kf (Feb 25, 2021)

Waking up earlier than usual, and the realization that even though it feels late in the day and you’ve already had two naps, and it’s only 1:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 25, 2021)

I look forward to the soundtracks of games now more than actual video games.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 25, 2021)

Guns I bought from a cripple.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 25, 2021)

Cold Brew said:


> Hanging hummingbird feeders infront of my bedroom window. Now those fuckers are visiting me every 10 minutes or so. And bee frens also come to visit every once in a while.


The absolute fucking dream, right there


----------



## Mal0 (Feb 25, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> The absolute fucking dream, right there


It's the best. You heard a buzzing and you initially panic, thinking its a massive horsefly, but no, it's the beautiful red and green bastards getting a sip.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Feb 25, 2021)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> I look forward to the soundtracks of games now more than actual video games.


Fuck! I admit I enjoy seeing the latest Pokemon even though I haven't played video games in years.


----------



## Reverend (Feb 25, 2021)

A day without meetings.
A day without email.
A day without electronic devices of any kind.
A day of silence.


----------



## AMERICA (Feb 25, 2021)

I felt a lot of pride when I bought the last appliance to feel like my household set was "complete". Knowing that I didn't have to borrow anything from my parents ever again, that I've got a self-sufficient household.


----------



## Apex Otter (Feb 25, 2021)

Clean dishes. Seeing plates, bowls and drinking glasses sit out to dry is quite refreshing; putting everything away after they've sat for long enough feels satisfying too.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 25, 2021)

Reading mathematics books because of the formulas, as well as reading computer programming books for the languages.

It’s like I’m learning a new language that’s not Spanish, French or Russian.


----------



## augment (Feb 25, 2021)

Good furniture. It is amazing how rare and difficult it is to find stuff I actually like. 99% I have to settle for some horrible shit.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Feb 25, 2021)

Both stylish and comfortable clothes, flavored coffees, good tools...


----------



## Justtocheck (Feb 25, 2021)

Not having to wait more than 5 min for public transport.


----------



## EnemyStand (Feb 25, 2021)

Being able to sit down at the table with my phone off and just drink a cup of tea and enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## lurk_moar (Feb 25, 2021)

Having my chem QC work on the first time.


----------



## autist_vibes (Feb 25, 2021)

Getting towels as gifts.
Seriously, I don't even remember the last time I went shopping to buy towels, probably around 5 years ago.


----------



## Kled (Feb 25, 2021)

Getting Pajama Sets for Christmas makes the entire year worth it even if it was straight shit.  I just love the cute designs and the comfy levels of them.  Another is just sitting out on the porch with a cold drink  watching cars and nature.  The sun has to be out, little to no clouds in the sky, and the temperature has to be warm but not scorching.  Its the little things that honestly make things like this seem far more amazing than they are.

Also picking fruits and vegetables either from your own garden or someone elses.


----------



## soft bones (Feb 25, 2021)

I love getting mail, especially on a Monday. It gives me a good schedule for paying bills and seeing weekly deals in the flyers. I get bummed when I don't really get anything or if someone in the household gets it first.


----------



## The best and greatest (Feb 26, 2021)

Getting clothes as  a gift....That ACTUALLY FIT!

Getting clothes for  christmas always  sucked because it was always blue jeans with an ugly grandma cut and they were always too big to wear.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Feb 26, 2021)

Seeing my kitchen nice and clean with lots of open counterspace. It makes me excited to cook and bake!


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 26, 2021)

My turtles and their shenanigans, especially when we take them out to walk. they walk fast and tend to be stubborn af.
I guess anime counts too


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Feb 27, 2021)

A nice, baby butt smooth shave.


----------



## round robin (Feb 27, 2021)

Transferring money from my checking to my savings.


----------



## Kornula (Feb 27, 2021)

I bought a brand new Insta-pot for 30$ with my employee discount and it was on sale.   ...AND I use it at least once a week cooking bone broth ..that shit is awesome pressurizing for an hour or so until the bone gets super soft (almost edible)


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 27, 2021)

Fridays because i can be a neet for two days


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 27, 2021)

Rod Dangerous said:


> Unironically saying stuff like, “Close that door; I’m not paying to heat the outside.”


My god, yes. I say that kind of stuff to my Dad whenever he visits because he loves leaving doors open for whatever reason.


----------



## FruitFever (Feb 27, 2021)

Unironically saying the most boomer things, like "that oughta do it" when fixing something or "we needed that" after a rainfall.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 27, 2021)

Reverend said:


> A day without meetings.
> A day without email.
> A day without electronic devices of any kind.
> A day of silence.


Bless you deserve comfy days


----------



## Hoi Polloi (Feb 27, 2021)

Getting into a nicely made bed with fresh sheets.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Feb 27, 2021)

buying socks and new underwear , same with pots and pans.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Feb 27, 2021)

I was deciding what to make for dinner one day and looked at what I had. Decided to make meatballs but suddenly I saw that I had everything for a spectacular lasagna except for the sheets. Oh it would be so good. So I ran down to the store and bought a box of sheets, no bag I just carried them in my hand. On my way back I realized that carrying that box made me as happy and excited as carrying the box of a new toy as a small child.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 27, 2021)

My incandescent bulbs burning out so I could replace them with LEDs that get less hot and use less power.


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 27, 2021)

Matcha flavoured anything makes me happy.

Being useful to someone makes me absurdly happy. I'm on disability and since being made to quit work I've begun to live for those sweet, sweet words, "Could you do this for me?" They make me feel, however briefly, like less of a useless lump.


----------



## bloomingcactus (Feb 27, 2021)

Hoi Polloi said:


> Getting into a nicely made bed with fresh sheets.


This, plus wool socks, I thought wool was uncomfortable as a child.


----------



## Foltest (Feb 27, 2021)

When I found that I have more coffee then I thought I have. I am so happy.


----------



## alpro whore (Feb 27, 2021)

finding new flavours of those nescafe gold coffee sachets. makes me feel like i've really aged from sixth form life where i'd pound black coffee to now where i'm excited over cinnamon bun latte sachets


----------



## Witthel (Feb 27, 2021)

When an upcoming game I'm looking forward to finally gets released. That and walking down to the gas station on the weekends to get some candy and drinks.


----------



## AtheistWestonChandler (Mar 3, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Fridays because i can be a neet for two days


Most kids have the same attitude towards school


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 3, 2021)

Filing my taxes because i want my money lebowski


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Mar 3, 2021)

being able to buy things


----------



## skjora (Mar 3, 2021)

Completely unironically: Operating ride-on lawn mowers. With an audiobook on it's a great time.
Getting furniture and objects made out of oiled (not lacquered) solid wood, particularly oak.
The absolute euphoria of the first beer on a Friday afternoon after a work week in the summer.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Mar 3, 2021)

Oddly enough, finding Progresso soup on sale for $0.99 a can. New England Clam Chowder, Chickarina, Italian Wedding, Tomato Rotini, Chicken Dumplings, Chicken Sausage Gumbo. Usually the limit is 5, but I make multiple trips and stock up the pantry. Probably have over 75 cans in stock. 

The other thing that makes my day are my pets and gardens. A dog, 10 rescued cats, a 100 lb sulcata tortoise (also rescued) that lives in the backyard, wild parrots at my birdfeeder, hummingbirds at their feeder, fresh spices and peppers, fresh melons, cabbage and others. Even cutting the grass in the backyard. 

Simple things provide the most enjoyment in life. Wasn't always that way; used to have motorcycles, fast cars, a deep sea fishing boat, lots of other material shit that I mistook for enjoyment. Age has made me appreciate the simple things I always took for granted (or completely ignored) in my youth.


----------



## Turk on the lurk (Mar 4, 2021)

GTA Online updates. 8 years old bug bucket game giving mediocre cars fills me with joy and excitement.


----------



## A Beached Whale (Mar 6, 2021)

The mini-high you get right after you've done cleaning everything and after you get out of the shower to enjoy your clean house.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 6, 2021)

A breezy afternoon on a day off. Not too chilly, not too hot. Just right for some coffee and jazz on the balcony


----------



## Rozzy (Mar 6, 2021)

Putting on my fursuit


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Mar 6, 2021)

Taking my baby Jesus buttplug out from my dildo drawer.


----------



## lurk_moar (Mar 6, 2021)

When my professors release all of the modules on the first day of class.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Mar 7, 2021)

I get hyped for good, heavy duty coffee mugs. Even the novelty ones. My collection is so mismatched but damn if those dudes don't travel and hold up well.

Bepiswife is right there with Sword Super on trouser/dress socks, tho.


----------



## queenvi (Mar 7, 2021)

To just have five minutes where I don’t have to do something. Fuck, responsibilities really kill adulthood joy.


----------



## Haltmann (Mar 7, 2021)

Looking at nice houses. I used to think my mom was weird for getting excited about houses. And by extension, sometimes furniture is exciting too.


----------



## Coily (Mar 7, 2021)

Financial news. Reading about typewriters, and other writing tools and copying mechanisms. 

In my defense, it's interesting.to know how things work.


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 7, 2021)

I really love watching my kids play baseball.  Like they're decent at it for younger kids,  but the happiness they feel when they get a hit or make a good catch and all the hard work my wife and I put in to teaching them over the years just makes it extremely fulfilling


----------



## Justanotherguy (Mar 7, 2021)

Power tools or lawn care equipment.


----------



## Troutsmacked (Mar 7, 2021)

Weeb shit.


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Mar 8, 2021)

Finding a new railcam to watch, watching birds at my birdfeeder, making pajamas for my grandchildren, start knitting a sweater or other item, and sometimes just having the house and tv remote to myself.


----------



## Blancmange (Mar 8, 2021)

Patina. Particularly on brass and copper, and other materials such as wood when it becomes worn and smooth from use and handling. Honest wear in general turns me on but if it's artificially distressed or antiqued it makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Banditotron (Mar 8, 2021)

Blancmange said:


> Patina. Particularly on brass and copper, and other materials such as wood when it becomes worn and smooth from use and handling. Honest wear in general turns me on but if it's artificially distressed or antiqued it makes me want to vomit.


I agree so hard. There's nothing more beautiful than a well worn tool. I can't stand artificial weathering on stuff. It's an insult to the legacies that truly old and haggard devices have behind them.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Stan Account (Mar 8, 2021)

I put a coat of wax on my hardwood kitchen floor and it feels all nice!


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 8, 2021)

Kitchen gadgets. I recently bought an electric can opener and an air fryer and these things made cooking so much easier.


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 8, 2021)

Walking in the woods.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Mar 8, 2021)

I have a whiteboard where I put shopping items, chores, tasks etc. Erasing things off that to-do list feels amazing.

Also, mowing the lawn. I’ve fought with roommates over who gets to mow the lawn. We had a self-propelled push mower and it’s a dirty 3 hour job but I still get pissy when it’s not my turn.

On a related note, fixing my own shit. I fixed the throttle cable on that puppy and when I finally managed to get the part in place I was prouder at that moment than when I graduated college.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Stan Account (Mar 8, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> air fryer


I've been hearing a lot about these; how exactly do they work?


----------



## Chan Fan (Mar 8, 2021)

When I run out of things on the same day, like shampoo and conditioner, or hand soap and toothpaste


----------



## MoffAlbert (Mar 8, 2021)

Whenever I get new car parts or unassembled furniture in the mail. There's just something extremely Zen about fixing or assembling your own things.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Mar 8, 2021)

Mail in th box


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 8, 2021)

Trying a new recipe.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 8, 2021)

Getting mail, clothes as presents, new kitchenware, having detergents, peace and quiet.


----------



## Stupidface (Mar 8, 2021)

Any chance to try a new food, when family calls to ask how I am doing. When my kids show interest in a movie or other media that I like, so we can experience it together. 
Last but not least, the most common excitement is when a load of laundry is finished drying.. Something about organizing still warm and perfectly clean clothing/towels is soothing.


----------



## No Exit (Mar 8, 2021)

Last thing I remember getting excited about was getting my crock pot and grill. That and managing to gather more than 2 friends to hang out at the same time. Having friends that work mornings and overnights can be a real bitch.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Mar 8, 2021)

Learning basic math or engineering concepts.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Mar 9, 2021)

A while back I posted a comic in the Fakemon thread and we all laughed at the badly-drawn pokemon and same face syndrome. Unfortunately for me I saw just enough pages to become invested in the grimdark story. It's ridiculously edgy and full of furfaggotry but _I still want to see how it ends_ and get genuinely excited when a new page comes out.


----------



## M3xus (Mar 9, 2021)

I have several days of leftovers in the fridge.  There's no need to cook for at least three days.  Feels good.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 9, 2021)

Having free space on my hard drive.


----------



## Heckler1 (Mar 9, 2021)

Waking up early on days off so I can make a nice leisurely breakfast. Then eat while watching small birds out the window.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Mar 9, 2021)

Packing away groceries after a supermarket online delivery.


----------



## round robin (Mar 10, 2021)

I just bought a new set of cooking utensils and I am really excited to use them.


----------



## Stalphos Johnson (Mar 10, 2021)

When you perfectly flip an omelette.


----------



## Haint (Mar 10, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Seeing a cat


GraphsView attachment 1986576


----------



## Exist0 (Mar 11, 2021)

When I can get up from my chair without putting my back out for 3 days. (skating and wrestling are fun in your 20s, but fuck does it hurt later on in life)


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Mar 12, 2021)

Feeling nostalgic over seeing some sights of nature that remind me of home.


----------



## Nero You're DeadWeight (Mar 13, 2021)

I got excited over finding chic-fil-a's polynesian sauce at my grocery store. I nearly cried. It's so stupid but I was so excited.


----------



## Rozzy (Mar 14, 2021)

Getting new furry themed T shirts in the mail.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Mar 14, 2021)

autist_vibes said:


> Getting towels as gifts.
> Seriously, I don't even remember the last time I went shopping to buy towels, probably around 5 years ago.



And good bedsheets.


----------



## Queen_Ree (Mar 19, 2021)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> And good bedsheets.


Yes!! I got a set of the super soft Purple brand bedsheets for Christmas and they are so comfy. 

Also, a pair of warm fur-lined moccasins because my feets are always cold the older I get!


----------



## Kornula (Mar 19, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Curry ramen. It sounds stupid, cause ramen in a cup, but god damn it's one of those few things I enjoy the fuck out of.
> 
> Better yet why is it so expensive, it's fucking lamb, it shouldn't be that hard to get decently priced lamb.


I suspect all the sheep herders/farmers are keeping the good ones for themselves to fuck.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Mar 19, 2021)

Having a cup of tea when I haven't had one in a while fills me with so much contentment for some gay reason


----------



## Quijibo69 (Mar 20, 2021)

Furniture and clothes shopping.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 20, 2021)

Animals, interesting plants, patterns. Trail trees (trees that have weird bends in their trunks). Mushroom patches. Bugs, like crickets. Rabbits. Trains when I see them. Nice but not famous/amazing landscapes and architecture. I feel like 90% of the time when I'm with somebody who's not family and I point something like that out they couldn't give less of a shit. Like people have no sense of magic in the land they're on.


----------



## Molester Stallone (Mar 21, 2021)

Getting done with work a few hours early and coming home to confused cats.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 21, 2021)

Searching “free online computer program compilers” and doing your own coding with the likes of MySQL, Java, C and Python while you’re at work answering calls and selecting appointments for people.

It‘s a great stress reliever, in my opinion.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Mar 22, 2021)

Getting new bath towels, home appliances, or tools. If my 20 year old self met Current Year me, I think he'd find it weird that I like going to places like the hardware store and Bed Bath & Beyond.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Mar 23, 2021)

seeing a gypsy begging for money on the road, i like to yell at them


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Mar 23, 2021)

When there's no line at the bank. 90% of the time I go there, there's always some old fogey holding up the line, and I then have the dawning realization that that will be me someday.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Mar 23, 2021)

Every new computer I’ve owned I’ve always been disproportionately excited about installing steam and giving it a graphics stress test. Even machines I’m not going to really use for gaming, like laptops, beater computers that I’m giving away, etc.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Mar 23, 2021)

Invidious has fixed comments. The changes haven't trickled down to all the public instances but they will (hopefully). Funny thing is, the comments were broken for weeks, someone offered a $20 bounty, then a pr was upload within 24 hours


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Mar 23, 2021)

I get way too excited when cooking new recipes. Grocery shopping is therapeutic but dangerous - I'm liable to impulse buy ingredients for an experimental recipe if I can find them cheaply. Finding deals at the supermarket is always enjoyable.

I also bought a small dishwasher recentnly and have been using the ever loving shit out of it. Unless it needs hand washing it goes in the dishwasher.


----------



## Sped Xing (Mar 23, 2021)

Ducks live at my new place.

I'm not a hunter.  I just think they're neat.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 23, 2021)

When the bills come in, i can pay them and not deal with em until the next month


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Mar 23, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Ducks live at my new place.
> 
> I'm not a hunter.  I just think they're neat.


Ducks are pretty cool. I feed them all the time because I want to see more of them. Here's the deal, people always say insects are dying out, HOWEVER with all this cheap food why not feed the insects so they can propagate more? take control of the environment. Same thing with ducks


----------



## Sped Xing (Mar 23, 2021)

Who says insects are dying out?


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Mar 23, 2021)

40% of the insect biomass has been killed by humanity
edit: no, I guess it's more like 50%


----------



## Sped Xing (Mar 23, 2021)

Well, I'm no liar, so that must be true.


----------



## Animosa (Mar 27, 2021)

When I forget to setup the alarm but I also forgot it was Friday.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 27, 2021)

Hearing the police arrest a neighbor, I know I won't have to hear that screechy baby talk for a least a night or so. I wish they'd just shoot her, she's white, there won't be any riots or social justice action with this one


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Mar 29, 2021)

Hempsoap said:


> seeing a gypsy begging for money on the road, i like to yell at them


Stress testing crapboxes is always fun.


----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 30, 2021)

Opening up a new sponge whenever the old one gets too dirty. It's been a tradition since I was a kid.
Steam mopping the floors every week. Worth every penny.
The feel of freshly shaved legs when I put on my pants (or on any surface, really). Moreso, _showing off_ my freshly shaved legs when the weather gets warm!


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 30, 2021)

The free time to feed birbs outside


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Mar 30, 2021)

The beautiful hummingbirds that come to feed, year after year, family after family. But I got excited about them as a kid too.

Nature is the best reality tv.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 30, 2021)

Ron Jeremy Stan Account said:


> I've been hearing a lot about these; how exactly do they work?


Late answer but like the name said they fry and roast food with air. If you want to use oil you only need a tiny bit. You can cook tons of things: vegetables, meat, cake, muffins, fish, pizza and of course fries... You can also dry fruits and make vegetable chips. Cooking also doesn't take long.

I love my air fryer. Since buying it I stopped buying pastries and sandwiches on my way to work. I hate cooking so I often went to the bakery. But now I put my food into the air fryer and wait until it stops automatically. It helped me to eat healthier.

Sorry for sperging haha but these things are awesome.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 30, 2021)

Putting on fresh clothes right after they’re done drying and still warm is the best


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 30, 2021)

Because my current living situation doesn't require me to use a shitty coin-op machine to do my laundry (my roommate and his gf own an old washer/dryer set) I actually feel good about doing laundry and kind of look forward to it now. For comparison, I used to wait until I was out of at least one article of clothing before I would do laundry because it was such a massive pain in the ass, expensive and I hated interacting with the neighbors. Now I actually do laundry regularly and don't dread having to wash large items like pillows or blankets either.


----------



## Kornula (Mar 30, 2021)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> Hearing the police arrest a neighbor, I know I won't have to hear that screechy baby talk for a least a night or so. I wish they'd just shoot her, she's white, there won't be any riots or social justice action with this one


I live in a split up house.  Been here 4 years now.  We live on the top half.  Ever since I have lived here, every single person who has rented below us has fought like Antifa and Trump supporters - every - single - renter.   

Right now, it's thankfully empty.


----------

